# HELP regarding a Yahoo auction SCAM with Buyee



## haliway (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi,

I made the stupid mistake to decide to buy an item without having to manage my own bids using the snipe it feature of the provider service named Buyee. First and last time that i use this feature !!!

I strongly suspect the seller named "deepseanet1945" to have organized a scam by using multiple third party accounts.

1) The Seller has multiple times postponed the end of the auction (adding multiple times 5 or 10 minutes extra) to see if I would bid more which i did not.

2) Someone (most likely the seller with third accounts) did manage to test my snipe limit (reaching 1000 more yens than me) then dropped his bid back to 20 000 yens less by some mystery tricks (how is that possible ?)

3) Then the sum magically reached my limit (or not because he did test my limit before) !!!

I did try to stop or lower my snipe limit to the exact amount when I was the highest bidder again (step 2) but the snipe button on Buyee got grey and I had no way to lower my snip limit under the limit i fixed.

How can i contact Yahoo auctions and make Buyee react ? In their general conditions and policy there is no return and if i decide to refuse refuses to take receipt of the item, the company may at its discretion sell, discard, return or dispose of the item and i may not make any objection whatsoever so they can do whatever they feel like...

It seems like some people did complain about this guy :

https://twitter.com/shanebattye/status/1226253300183355392

https://twitter.com/shanebattye/status/1230469473351503874

but also in many more tweets from this guy https://twitter.com/shanebattye here :

https://www.google.com/search?q=deepseanet1945+yahoo+auction+https://twitter.com/shanebattye&tbm=isch&ved=2ahUKEwjwnL-J-dPoAhXPM-wKHeC6Cy4Q2-cCegQIABAA&oq=deepseanet1945+yahoo+auction+https://twitter.com/shanebattye&gs_lcp=CgNpbWcQA1CV4wlYwugJYOXpCWgAcAB4AIABZIgBxwGSAQMxLjGYAQCgAQGqAQtnd3Mtd2l6LWltZw&sclient=img&ei=7jOLXvDtNc_nsAfg9a7wAg&bih=873&biw=1680

The seller IDs are :

kamukun_0720
elma7878
murah0123
deepseanet1945
kuriaisu1122

WHAT CAN I DO ? ANYBODY ABLE TO HELP ME ?


----------

